# WTB Working Vostok Amphibia



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

*WTB Working Vostok Amphibia*


View Advert


WTB Working Vostok Amphibia.

Ta

Bry




*Advertiser*

bry1975



*Date*

23/11/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£25.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

